# Translators in Spanish Hospitals



## moragmckenzie (Aug 23, 2008)

I read on Expatforum.com that many Spanish hospitals offer a Spanish to English translation service. I have to have 6-monthly consultations with a specialist in Jerez hospital and struggle to understand all the medical jargon. 

Any advice on this would be welcome.

M


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I understand some do although here they don't & in some areas they insist on you supplying your own translator so that in the event of a misunderstanding the hospital can't be blamed.
A lot of doctors that speak perfect english won't use it in consultations for fear of problems.


----------



## moragmckenzie (Aug 23, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> I understand some do although here they don't & in some areas they insist on you supplying your own translator so that in the event of a misunderstanding the hospital can't be blamed.
> A lot of doctors that speak perfect english won't use it in consultations for fear of problems.


Thanks for the reply. I´ll ask around locally, but you´re probably right about them not wanting repercussions. M


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

moragmckenzie said:


> I read on Expatforum.com that many Spanish hospitals offer a Spanish to English translation service. I have to have 6-monthly consultations with a specialist in Jerez hospital and struggle to understand all the medical jargon.
> 
> Any advice on this would be welcome.
> 
> M


the hospital itself would be able to advise you

our hospital does have volunteer translators - but if you want to book them outside 'office hours' you have to pay for them


----------



## moragmckenzie (Aug 23, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> the hospital itself would be able to advise you
> 
> our hospital does have volunteer translators - but if you want to book them outside 'office hours' you have to pay for them


Thanks for the info.

M


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

If you get a South American doctor - they'll speak English - they're often more comfy using it.


----------



## moragmckenzie (Aug 23, 2008)

Unfortunately, my doctor´s local so no chance of any English from him. Thanks for the reply in any case.


----------

